# MECA Outer Banks Sound Challenge



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-18-11NC.pdf

Whos in?

Majority of Team DIYMA plans to represent


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

+1 for me


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

I might go for a look. NWIH will I have a vehicle ready though... How many else from Tidewater are planning to go?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't make this one but I am making every effort to make the 6/19 show in Havelock the next day.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you guys should all get together and book a cottage in OBX...super cheap that way.

we had an AWESOME experience with :: Geri's Place - Nags Head, NC :: i think cottage one is still available with 3 bedroom...not sure though if they will still rent per night with it being high season...but never hurts to call and ask...

b


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for this weekend.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

To the top


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Back up. Come on down over or up.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Back up. Come on down over or up.


Are you going to the Havelock show on Sunday?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be at the Havelock show on Sunday. Won't make the Saturday one though.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Are you going to the Havelock show on Sunday?


I won't be able to make the Havelock show.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Final Bump


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Im in virginia beach, see you guys shortly.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you Pooh-ing


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes, yes I was. And I am doing it again right now.  

My toes are a bit numb though haha.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Good Luck guys!

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

2nd again


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> 2nd again


HAHA, I get it #2!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Andy I talked to Adam at the show today and he said he only beat you by a small margin yesterday. Keep it up and you'll put up a good fight at finals. Congrats.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Thx for the words mike. Im getting frustrated lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> Thx for the words mike. Im getting frustrated lol.


you closed the gap w a 15min tune job.....it can only get better once I get some real time in there


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Ditto x2 and what he said:rockon:


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Did Adam say anything about being at The Vinnie?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

No he didn't. He's already qualified for finals so I have a feeling he'll lay low until then.


----------

